# Phrag. Pink Panther



## jjkOC (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone have Phrag Pink Panther? I've read that it is easier to culture than either parent, but specifically does it like it's feet wet? Does it appreciate more minerals like fischeri? 

I appreciate hearing from your experiences! Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2011)

schlimii x fischeri

Should like to be wet and should like calcium.

I want one.....


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 21, 2011)

OL is offering seedlings now...


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 21, 2011)

It is on my wish list .... I hope to buy one next year if OL come to Canada.


----------



## junglejim (Dec 21, 2011)

I had Pink Panther for years in clay aggregate balls and just about lost them. Those clay balls just don't wick. So I put them back in bark mix and they are recovering nicely. They sit in trays of rain water that is changed weekly Some years, they did bloom twice. OL has remade the cross. Get them while you can. What a nice phrag!


----------



## Fabrice (Dec 22, 2011)

It's a very nice primary hybrid. Very similar to fisheri and probably easier.

I want one too!


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks dot and junglejim for culture recommendations. I wonder if they grow faster than the parents too.


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 22, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Thanks dot and junglejim for culture recommendations. I wonder if they grow faster than the parents too.



Yes, it is easier to grow, and grows faster than either parent. It is one of my favorite Phrag. Hybrids, even though I am biased as I am the one that originally made it!

Here are two pictures of two different clones/seedlings; In general all plants look pretty similar; the flowers are relatively flat, and are usually darker colored towards the center.












I believe we still have a limited number of seedlings available, but call us (1-800-669-6006) or email us at [email protected] to double check.
Robert


----------



## Shiva (Dec 22, 2011)

It's on my list too, but it's a long list and it will have to wait its turn.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2011)

Robert, your website says they are sold out.


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 22, 2011)

Robert thanks for sharing the additional photos! Do you supplement calcium via oyster shell? Do they require a lot of humidity?


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 23, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Robert thanks for sharing the additional photos! Do you supplement calcium via oyster shell? Do they require a lot of humidity?



Yes, you can add oyster shell to your mix to add additional calcium. Regarding humidity we grow them the same as our other (non long-petaled) Phrags. You can even put a container under the pot, and leave water sitting in it all the time to prevent it from drying out.

Robert


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 23, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Robert, your website says they are sold out.



:sob::sob::sob:


Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!

How can I live without it????????


----------



## John M (Dec 27, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> :sob::sob::sob:
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!
> ...



ROBERT!!!!! Please make more!:drool:

BTW: Isn't it nice that in the natural course of a conversation here, a contributing member who happens to be a commercial vendor, is free to mention and post his phone number and website information, without fear of being forced to pay for advertising, having his post edited or deleted; or himself black-listed, banned, reprimanded, pee'd on or shot by a self loving, self appointed, Grand Poobah administrator? Thank you Heather for this wonderful place!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2011)

John M said:


> pee'd on




 I hope that didn't really happen to you!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I hope that didn't really happen to you!



Why not! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I hope that didn't really happen to you!


Figuratively speaking -- yes, I think it did happen to John.:viking: Not here, of course.


----------



## John M (Dec 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Figuratively speaking -- yes, I think it did happen to John.:viking: Not here, of course.



Exactly right, Dot!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2011)

Of course, I meant figuratively. If someone could get pee'd on through cyberspace, well, that would be pretty bad!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2011)

those pictured flowers were excellent! almost makes me want to purchase a hybrid....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> those pictured flowers were excellent! almost makes me want to purchase a hybrid....



Maybe you can try a besseea hybrid!? :evil:


----------

